# New England Grand Prix



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

The New England Grand Prix for July 1-3th 2005 has been canceled due to unforeseeable circumstances. Please visit www.106racepark.com for more information


----------



## mfortuna (Nov 27, 2004)

We are still working on making this event happen so bear with us. I will post a go/no-go message by 6/17.

Mike

NEAR Club President and Off-road director
Route 106 Racepark 
NEAR Club


----------

